
Open Mainframe Project - pabs3
https://www.openmainframeproject.org/
======
PaulHoule
A site for sore eyes.

My browser has intermittent problems loading the fonts so I am waiting for it
to reload so I can quote you something from it:

"Mainframe has transformed over the past 65 years, and still is the goto
platform for high transactional and secure computing ... From Linux, to data
platforms and developer tools, mainframe is a great architecture for open
source ... TRY YOUR APP ON MAINFRAME"

There is a protocol of grammatical agreement in natural languages (e.g.
English) that is not being respected at all in that article. For instance
using the correct article (e.g. "a", "the") with the noun w.r.t. to the
context.

(In deviance this suggests the time, which you might remember, when you were
mastering language but still got pronouns and such wrong w.r.t. to people
around you and it felt fresh and significant to your parents. When a cute
anime animal or child refers to itself in the third person it is not 'being
Japanese' but is deviating from Japanese in the same way the translation
deviates from English.)

Maybe the excuse is that the author does not speak English as a first
language, but even though it is entirely different it is pretty much the same
in other languages.

I am a professional programmer and if I do not get the grammar right I might
get some 'understanding' from the people in my life but not from the compiler.

What is ironic about this is that this should be a fun topic to write about: a
technology that has survived the Boeing 747 and Saturn V. It is more "awesome"
than any "awesome-*" list on GitHub, is water-cooled, had clustering software
easier to use than Kubernetes in the 1990s, has something like RAID for DRAM.
In 1988 the Computer Explorers would meet at New Hampshire Insurance on
Wednesday nights and we up spin up virtual machines like that free trial
service they are offering.

So they can do better.

